# I just overdosed on a brownie (effects)



## Farfenugen (Apr 26, 2012)

I recently made a batch of super duper brownies using a recipe I made up myself. The butter was heavily infused with several large buds, probably too much. I baked them, and they turned out great. So to test this brownie, I had to make sure I knew what I was getting myself into, dose wise. From an 8x8 baking dish, I took about 1" square at 1/2" thickness. Nothing really substantial until about 30 minutes in, I suddenly became overly anxious, rapid heart beating, light flashes in my vision. I didn't know what was real anymore. 

I rushed into my back yard wet with rain, and couldn't really think straight, in my (common sense) mind I knew it was just the pot, but something told me I was experiencing the stages of schizophrenia, or a brain tumour, or once the second wave hit, the government was beaming EM rays at me, so I would act out some bizzare psycho outburst, running around naked in the street, suicide was going through my mind, what if I was going to die. I felt like I was, terrible death scenarios, they would find me here, cut me open, saw my head off, autopsy me. I was going mad. Until it subsided slightly, I was sitting on the grass (lucky for me I am hidden by trees so no one could notice), an extreme calmness came over me, maybe it was passing. But to my dismay, the wave hit even stronger, hot blood was cursing into my heart, I could feel the top of my head screaming to burst into a light wave or something, possibly I was already dead and this was what it was like to be dead. I was crazed but so aware and lucid of my surroundings, almost as if I was dared by some unknown entity to have this experience. Could be, that the matrix really was true. I thought about calling 9/11, but in my mind, however fucked up I was in this psychosis, I knew it would subside eventually.

After about five minutes, what seemed like hours, then again seconds, as I had no concept of time, I began to look around, I walked around the house, out to the street, check the mail, noticing how everything was normal, just like in Close Encounters when the main character looks out his window after creating that model in his living room. Later, I found myself laying on my bed, hoping that it was over. I slept, but was still aware of my surroundings, hearing my cat downstairs meowing, the birds singing in the trees, the water faucet dripping. It was very surreal, yet a bit frightening at the same time.

I napped, awoke, napped, drank large amounts of water, cooled myself off, and kept pissing as much as I could. Still, the effects were still with me. No longer paranoid or suffering the effects of a massive overdose, my body was racked with a terrible want to just let go and sleep or die off. Instead of sleeping, I ate. I ate fruit, polished off the ice cream, drank more water, watched a film, for the life of me I couldn't recall, then went outside and sat feeling in the cool breezes, noticing the grass moving, the trees swishing. I was saved. I was normal again, no longer afraid, or paranoid of being taken away to the psyche ward or worse, a living death in some other realm.

To this moment, I still can't recall much other than what I came away with. The details of how I ended up moving boxes in my garage, or cleaning the tiles, or stacking pennies, remains a mystery. All I know, is I have never had a trip out (bad trip) like that before. I've heard the overdosing is rare or not commonplace, maybe a myth. But from my experience, I can tell you it is very real. I think I should rethink the dosage from now on. But I will say that now I know what an overdose on pot is like. And hope not to feel it again.

Call me stupid, call me crazy. But I am still for marijuana, legalization, being able to grow it and use it as I see fit. To that, I shall not waiver. All in all, I am sort of happy (well not happy, but fine) that I experienced this.


----------



## KI11TH3W3AK (Apr 26, 2012)

hmmm did u lace your own pot or is that brownie 90% pot rofl


----------



## Farfenugen (Apr 26, 2012)

It was made with cannabutter, but too much was used I think. The pot was G13 Haze grown organically of course. 
A friend of mine rolled a joint, took only two hits and was gooned pretty good too.


----------



## Farfenugen (Apr 26, 2012)

be interesting to hear anyone else's overdose trips


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

strong batch...next time eat half that amount...sounds like a panic attack ...thinking you got yourself all worked up because you were too high....the worst that could happen is you fall asleep


----------



## grandpa 1949 (Apr 26, 2012)

I know it's coming on when nose starts going numb!


----------



## donkeyshow (Apr 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> strong batch...next time eat half that amount...sounds like a panic attack ...thinking you got yourself all worked up because you were too high....the worst that could happen is you fall asleep


That sounds just like a panic attack man. I wouldn't say it was an overdose, just a dose to strong for you to mentally handle for whatever reason at that point in time. From time to time, I get panic attacks from smoking weed. It can be anywhere from taking 2 hits, to smoking two bowls. You are not crazy, you just worked yourself up and let the negative thoughts flood and takeover. Look up panic attacks, if you haven't already. 

Additionally, I have had some "bad trips" related to marijuana usage. Once I figured out they were panic attacks and I wasn't going to die, I just chill out and do something I love until the panic passes. I've had "bad trips" where the panic attacks kept coming over and over much how you described your "waves". Those suck, but learn some techniques to control the negative thoughts and you will be ok.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

shower always helps a panic attack....jerking off too


----------



## KI11TH3W3AK (Apr 26, 2012)

or better yet having sex^^ but i like where you are going.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

lol...i mean if you are alone....


----------



## grandpa 1949 (Apr 26, 2012)

If your for real. You need to take a couple of deep breaths. Then focus on one thing what ever you can get into at the time.
after a few min you should start to calm down. I get them also. It sucks. I have dog's they help.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

lol i am just picturing this cop who panicked and called 911 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hnZb5wi_jsU


----------



## Farfenugen (Apr 26, 2012)

it was more than a panic attack, more like falling off a cliff going insane


----------



## Farfenugen (Apr 26, 2012)

And yes, I know that panic attacks can be induced by this sort of over high, but this was just far too intense than a panic attack, This was a full on deformation of my very being, at least that's how I could describe it. I've been gooned before, higher than a kite at times but nothing like this and I am and was well aware of the paranoia associated with it.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Apr 27, 2012)

sounds like a classic panic attack to me , and the thing is if you dont get your head around it , everytime you get high you will start getting panic attacks untill you snap yourself out of it , its happend to me a few times .


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had similar experiences on acid, but nothing like that on weed. I didn't think weed could do that to you. I had my first panic attack last year, it was one of the scariest experiences of my life. I thought it was a heart attack: My heart was racing, I couldn't catch my breath, I felt light-headed and thought I was going to pass out. I immediately chewed up three aspirin, and ran around to lock up the grow room and hide all my weed (I was burping jars at the time), before calling 911. My cell was fucking up and the call wasn't going through, so I ran down to my neighbors place, but no one was home. 911 called me back about 90 seconds later, and I explained to them what was going on. They asked, 'do you feel any pain or any pressure', I told them I did not. They asked me if I ever had a panic attack to which I replied I had not. They told me that they would send an ambulance if I wanted but it didn't sound like a heart attack to them. While talking it through, I did start to feel more normal and I could feel my breath coming back. I hadn't smoked any more than I usually do, but I was going through more stress than usual that week. I had no distorted sense of reality, myself or my surroundings. Your thing sounds like a bad trip to me, not a panic attack...


----------



## boxingfan21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Farfenugen said:


> And yes, I know that panic attacks can be induced by this sort of over high, but this was just far too intense than a panic attack, This was a full on deformation of my very being, at least that's how I could describe it. I've been gooned before, higher than a kite at times but nothing like this and I am and was well aware of the paranoia associated with it.


Sounds exactly like what I'm looking for in 'spirituality'. It takes some heart to be doing that shit and not knowing what the fuck is happening to your soul and mind.

I'm glad to see that like minded people are seeing the positive side of consuming herb then just the stereotype dope fiend.


----------



## jonesbag (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's my story. 

I took about an oz of shake form those nug clipping bowl machines, which means lotta kief and goodness. Boiled that shit into water with a 1/2 stick of butter for 45 mins. The recipe called for 1/3 stick of butter so I figured what the hell, they'll just be sticky brownies. They were Giardelli carmel turtle too btw. I ate my usual size of 2x2 and laid on the couch. 1/2 hr goes by, nothing. 1 hr, I'm feeling deccent but wondering why the fuck isnt it kicking in. 2-3 hrs were the best, nice heady buzz, munchies like a mofo. 4 hrs it starts going downhill, I get antsy and slightly nausious. By 5 hrs I feel like I'm gonna die, my chest feels wierd, I have a bad headache and my eyes feel wierd. I didn't feel like myself and just wanted to go to bed but couldn't. By 6 hrs I had to go to bed since I was freaking out. I could barely walk and my vision was rather fucked up I've tried salvia and that fucked me up and i felt like shit, but I'd choose salvia over getting this high anyday if that tells you anything.

I gave my friends some but in smaller batches. One person took a bite the size of their thumb and said they were pretty fucked up!(they didnt smoke often). Even a 1x1 piece was enough to make my heavier smoking friends pass out after a few hrs.

Lesson learned, trust my instict and dont over do the weed to butter ratio! I always doubt myself when it comes to potency of my butter and I go too strong!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 27, 2012)

i make canna butter and in a crock pot with small buds and trim...i let that leach into the butter for about a week...once a day i heat up and and after a couple hours i stir and let cool.... the butter is killer and i make banana bread...will post recipe if anyone interested....you can't even taste the marijuana...everyone likes it..it is strong..if you eat a slice thicker than a half inch you are fucked... i tell people do not drive..don't even eat unless you are going to chill at the house for 4-6 hours..out of maybe 40 people who eat these slices.. 1 could not handle it....i say eat a small piece and wait an hour or 2 and see what happens....so i give my nephew a loaf and he shares with his buddies at college and some bigmouth who just got back from amsterdamn ate some and freaked ...called 911..ambulance came .took his retarded ass to the hospital ..said it was laced ...dumb fuck..nothing came of it ...but it was just a panic attack...your mind is powerful..when you make yourself all worked up it is a powerful thing...the acid did not give you a bad trip either...you were just in a bad place with bad people to be tripping..panic attacks seem like you are going to die..so you panic..but in reality you are completely fine


----------



## jonesbag (Apr 27, 2012)

whats the recipe! I like bananna bread


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, you guys! I was really looking forward to making some edibles from butter after this last harvest's trimming, but now I'm getting paranoid. I've never experienced the intensity you guys are describing from smoking, I guess eating is a whole different ball game...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 27, 2012)

My mom baked me a cake with canabutter that i made from a combination of Crystal, Ice, White widow and Caramelicious... i ate half of the cake at one time and i didnt eat anything all day. It felt like i just ate some mushrooms, but couldn't reach the point where i started to trip, it was like i was JUST about to trip, but it just didnt come, but that didnt take away from the fact that i was fucking HIGH!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 28, 2012)

jonesbag said:


> whats the recipe! I like bananna bread


1 cup cannabutter
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp baking soda
3 tbsp hot water
1/4 tsp salt
2 cups flour
3 bananas 

let the bananas sit on the counter for a week and get real soft....warm the canna butter ...i turn the over on 200 and put a cup of canna butter in a large bowl and place in oven for 10 minutes...then disolve the baking soda in the hot water and add to the butter...now add the sugar and eggs and mix well...now add bananas and rest of ingredients and mix well...nuts are optional...get a loaf pan and spray with pam and cook on 315 for 75 minutes...some ovens are different and times can vary but the last part of the loaf to cook will be the top in the middle ...just stick a tooth pick in to see when fully cooked...lemme know how it works for ya


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 28, 2012)

edibles are much stronger than smoking ...all these bad highs are from consuming too much and panic attacks..with edibles you start small and sample a very small amount and see what happens...sometimes it takes an hour or 2 to kick in so do not wait 40 minutes and eat more....


----------



## Finshaggy (May 14, 2012)

Overdose? Lol


----------



## Total Head (May 15, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> My mom baked me a cake with canabutter that i made from a combination of Crystal, Ice, White widow and Caramelicious... i ate half of the cake at one time and i didnt eat anything all day. It felt like i just ate some mushrooms, but couldn't reach the point where i started to trip, it was like i was JUST about to trip, but it just didnt come, but that didnt take away from the fact that i was fucking HIGH!



i had a single experience similar to that when i was still new to edibles. i was 19 and although i smoked good weed daily, my tolerance was not up to the dosage i used.

short version: i ate 1/3 sheet of strong fucking brownies because i thought i made them the same as the last batch. i was at the brink of trip status, but it never quite got there. i was really confused and thought i was in a cartoon for a few minutes. i kept asking, "is this real?" lol. after an hour of this i had to go to sleep. i slept for 7 hours, woke up, ate 3 bagels, and slept for about 6 more hours, and still woke up feeling tired. basically it was a waste because i could only stay awake for an hour of it.

those same brownies would not do the same to me today, though. they were still fucking strong.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, you guys! I was really looking forward to making some edibles from butter after this last harvest's trimming, but now I'm getting paranoid. I've never experienced the intensity you guys are describing from smoking, I guess eating is a whole different ball game...


I was once told that our bodies metabolize cannabis differently when it's ingested orally as opposed to smoking it. Not sure if that's true, but I can attest to being WAY more blown out from edibles than I have ever been smoking some flowers.

My sister in law had to call off work the next day after eating one of my wifes reese's peanut butter infused treats! Moderation is the key!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 16, 2012)

I've been making butter for years, first with schwag them with good bud then with great. I usually put about 3-4 pounds of butter to a crock pot full of trim and shake and small buds. I learned years ago that a little to much and the night was over. It was always a lot of fun because you never new how strong each batch was going to be. As me and my friend became better growers and got stronger strains I noticed some batches were more psychedelic than others. Well about three years ago I decided I was sick of the butter so why not use some vegetable shortening instead. Something inside me said to make it a good batch because I was trying something new. So I took a crock put worth OG kush, Moby Dick and Cataract kush trim and put it in a crock pot with about 2 cups of vegy crisco. A few day later some friends were over and we made some cookies, and ate some lsd, and ate some more cookies. Now up until this moment I felt pretty experienced with both LSD and strong pot food. Ooops, big oops! First I thought my brother in law died, then flipped out and made him and his dad leave (they were in no better shape than me). Then I believe I put my wife and family through one of the weirdest and intense days of my life. This all started about 2 in the after noon and about 5 in the morning my wife finally burst into tears and asked if I was ever going to come down. By this time I had completely forgot about the weed and was starting to wonder if I had finally ate to much acid. I knew acid only last 12 hours at the most and I have tripped many hundreds of times. Well I came down and I freaked out pretty good for the next week or so, I felt I had had some spiritual experience and I think my wife just wanted me back. So a few more weeks go by and we remember there is still some of these cookies in the freezer so lets eat some. I thought I was dying, and when I finally relaxed and let it happen it was easily as strong as any acid or mushrooms I had eaten. It resulted in me sleeping so I only enjoyed a few hours of it but it was extremely visual. 

So for the record, the right weed in the right portions is very very powerful. If you add some LSD you can trip your nuts off for over 18 hours, not kinda trippin but full blown freak the fuck out can't focus and anything because your hallucinating that much. No joke I now have phobia of weed food, I'm trying to get over it and still make it often. But most of that is shared and I am very cautious as to how much I eat. I love a good trip but not by mistake like that.


----------



## Corso312 (May 16, 2012)

that was the acid man


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 16, 2012)

No we handed out what was left of those cookies and when said and done about a 3rd of a cookie and you were blasted all day. That day I probably ate 5 or more and yes the acid made it what it was but the cookies took it over the edge. Unless now cookies induce flashbacks. I have also ate the acid several times since and it is always done in 10-12 hours and never that strong. I have a feeling if you took some trippy sativas and made it condensed enough it could get way stronger.


----------



## Jogro (May 16, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I was once told that our bodies metabolize cannabis differently when it's ingested orally as opposed to smoking it. Not sure if that's true, but I can attest to being WAY more blown out from edibles than I have ever been smoking some flowers.


This is true. 

First of all, when smoking roughly 20-30% of the contained cannabinoids are destroyed outright by burning, and a certain amount exhaled. But the stuff that you inhale gets right into your bloodstream within a matter of seconds. When eaten, you will absorb 100% of the cannabinoids, but a similar proportion will be instantly metabolized by the liver before getting into the bloodstream (called the "hepatic first pass effect"). On the other hand, the overall release into your bloodstream will take far longer as the cannabinoids are absorbed slowly from the digestive tract, rather than within seconds, as from smoking. 

More importantly, eating does metabolize the cannabinoids differently. In particular when eaten your liver converts "ordinary" delta-9-THC to 11-OH-THC which is a far more "psychedelic" cannabinoid, explaining to a large part the more "trippy" effect associated with eating. 

Qualitatively, eating the cannabis means it takes far longer to feel the effects (usually two hours after eating), but they come on in "waves" (you get high. ..come down a little. . .get even higher. . .come down. . .get even higher yet. . .etc), and can be VERY intense. 

Its *VERY* easy to overdose on eaten cannabis, and in fact, its almost a "rite of passage" to the point where many if not most people who eat the stuff overdose on their first try! Typically someone will eat a brownie (or whatever) not feel anything after an hour, then eat another one. BAD mistake!

What you need to do is in making it, be METICULOUSLY careful about dosing. Throw a carefully measured amount of weed into your butter, then make sure its distributed throughout your final product so that you have to eat a moderate to large amount of it to get the proper dose. For example, having to eat a large brownie, or several cookies to get a full dose is good. 

You don't want a situation where your dose is in, say, one square inch of fudge, because its really easy to cut a piece that is 1.4 inches on a side, and thereby end up with a DOUBLE dose (1.4 x 1.4 = nearly 2).

Also, since eating the stuff is much more akin to a "trip" that can last literally 8 hours, this is not something to be done lightly. You pretty much have to block off half a day to do it, and in my experience, you also may want a half a day AFTERWARDS to recover, because eating the stuff can leave you with what amounts to a pot "hangover" the next day! 

If you've never eaten the stuff before, start small.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 17, 2012)

I've had the pot hangover from edibles many a time.

Like you eluded to, I need to be certain that I don't have anything important to do when I make the commitment to edibles.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 17, 2012)

First time I made brownies did a terrible job felt nothing second time I over did it.

I ate two and spent four hours peaking and was a wreck. I knew it would pass but four hours felt like a week


----------



## Total.Hydroponic.Control (Jul 19, 2012)

First grow. First trim. First brownies. 18 hour nightmare. I had been a heavy smoker previously, but had never tried edibles. I invited a friend to try one as well.. the first hour we spent wondering if it was ever going to happen... The next four hours we both spent wondering if we would be paralyzed for life. I have never in my life felt an out of body experience like I did that day. The single most terrifying event of the entire ordeal was not being able to feel any part of my own body. Being completely convinced I had no heartbeat or pulse. I knew logically that I was on the floor, but not being able to feel the carpet with my face, or even the effect of gravity was too much. After four hours of being literaly paralyzed and yelling back and forth to my friend who was having an identical experience of paralysis, I was able to crawl to a couch. I fell asleep for ten hours, and when I woke up I was still high! I had decided to make and eat them on a Saturday evening thinking I'd have all of Sunday to recoupe and by Sunday evening I was becoming concerned that I'd still be high for work on Monday.


----------



## Total.Hydroponic.Control (Jul 19, 2012)

We decided to label the entire ordeal as Toxic Brownie Syndrome. It was almost impossible to get my friend to try the next round.


----------



## 2leftshoes (Sep 25, 2014)

my boy got a bunch of brownies fronted to him once and he ate one to try it and was faded all day feeling great... when he sold them to people going to prom a lot of people started puking about a hour later and a bitch got a drug text and apparently it had e in it hhaha


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 25, 2014)

only cure .......is dads balls in mouth ...pubes to .


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2014)

Had similar experience's with sky ogxblue widow cookies....It's help's to keep a Xanie around


----------



## texasjack (Sep 26, 2014)

labeling this as "overdose" is wrong though. You just got too high. You didn't experience any toxicity which is what an overdose is. You weren't about to die, you were just way too stoned.

My gf tried weed for the first time this year in the form of edibles and it has a very strong effect on her. She literally laughs and sings for 4 hours straight. She can't even talk, just sing. She also hallucinates. It's hilarious.


----------



## furnz (Sep 26, 2014)

Must be nice to be able to get like that on edibles 
Never really been able to feel edibles.
But, Back in the day I remember a few sessions after multiple gravity bong hits where I greened out.
Vision tunneled, hearing began to fade out. 
After that I was legit green in the face and was having crazy closed eye visuals of flowery patterns and other shit .
Oh and my head felt like it was a cone lol


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Sep 26, 2014)

I used a half lb of trim to make a lb of butter before. I didn't think i was gonna die but it was way too intense and some of the effect were weird as fuck. like imagine the feeling shrooms give your body but x10 it wasn't visual like them though although everything was foggy I had tunnel vision and tracers/blur all around the edge of vision whenever i moved. I couldn't walk straight I was really tired feeling. The craziest thing that happened was i went to the bathroom and as i was going to leave i saw that i was pale as fuck in the mirror so i took about 5 minutes to work the sink and after i splashed some cold water in my face i had to hold onto the sink for about 15 minutes becaus it felt like i was being sucked with a fair amount of force into the ceiling. Then i was still high as fuck for the next 3 days.
I make edibles differently now. No more trim because it tastes gross and makes the house smell too much. I use a gram of hash oil to make a batch of brownies in a 8x8 pan. the recipe on the box calls for 1/3 cup of oil. I warm up a 1/4 cup of butter in the microwave then i drop in the hash and stir it until it dissolves completely then add vegetsble oil until it's a little bit over 1/3 cup like between 1/3 and 1/2 cups. mix it in to the brownies and bake it at 250 for a little bit under an hour. I find that cutting the batch out into 16 squares gives a good but not day ending high.


----------



## sidewing (Oct 3, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> sounds like a classic panic attack to me , and the thing is if you dont get your head around it , everytime you get high you will start getting panic attacks untill you snap yourself out of it , its happend to me a few times .


send me a message on how to get my head around it. cuz i'd say 5 years ago i had my first panic attack after smoking some premie super skunk. before this point i was a heavy daily smoker. like 7 grams a day to the face off bong rips, joints, blunts. i'd put hash oil all over the outside of my joint. i'd pack bowls with a pinch of weed, mostly oil, and then top it off with kief. i'd eat the strongest edibles until it felt like a mild acid trip. i was always composed and never feared. at that point i guess i didnt care if i lived or died. now with a wife and kids and responsibilities, i cant smoke more than a baby rip off the vaporizer without getting a panic attack. and if i get too fat of a rip to where i choke, i immediately take a xanax because i know the panic state is on its way. it sucks man i really like smoking weed but for the past 5 years its just not enjoyable anymore. i took a 5 month break, then smoked very lightly for a week one hit at evening time. ive stopped for another month again just because i cant let go like i used to.


----------



## sidewing (Oct 3, 2014)

anyway, ive had a couple of strong edible experiences. im known for making extremely potent butter and great tasting brownies. im talking you eat a piece of brownie like a half inch by a half inch and you're blasted for 8 hours. they were always fun for me back then though. i guess i had the right dose and my mind was in the right place. once i was on the couch for a good 45 minutes having this conversation to myself becuase i wanted to get up to get some water because i was very thirsty. but i couldnt get my mind and my muscles on the same page. finally after about 45 minutes i convinced myself i just have to do it. so i kicked my feet up, swung my body up with momentum. once i was upright i knew i could do it. stood up and everything was moving. reminded me of a mushroom experience. 

one of the bad times with edibles (after the panic attack) was the dude at the collective had made some caramel popcorn edibles. he gave me a bag for free to try cuz i was close with the owners. tasted great. i ate some. went to a friends house and was having a great time, laughing jus enjoying life. after about an hour i felt the heavyness coming so i told him i should head home before it hits so i can just chill. i was feeling so good when i left i decided to eat a couple of more handfuls. big mistake. by the time i got home 15 minutes later i realized the first dose was barely coming on full force and i was BLITZed. an hour after that is when the rapid heartbeat set in, i didnt know who i was. who i was supposed to be. its like i had a full disconnect from the reality i know. the life that i know. luckily the wife and kids were out so i had the house to myself for the next 5-6 hours. she called and i told her what the deal was and asked her to take the kids to chuckie cheese or anywhere for as long as possible because i needed it to be quiet and mellow. couldnt handle all the stimulation that would surely be there with a house full of sober people. after abouut 6 hours she was ready to come home. but i wasnt. she got home. asked me to get the baby out of the car. i walk outside still unsure of who i am and what im supposed to be doing as this 'being'. i had to verbally tell myself 'this is your son, get him out of the car and chill'. he was only 6 months old at the time so he was asleep. after a few more hours i finally started to come around. that whole 9 hour period (6 being alone) was filled with rapid breathing. rapid heartbeat. high blood pressure. confusion. depersonalization. just everything under the sun. not enjoyable. i went to the collective the next day and when he asked me how i liked the edibles i told him i had a disconnect from reality and i didnt know who i was. he said they all had the same experience when they ate too much. i guess whatever they used in it was strong stuff. 

i've since been prescribed xanax/valium to use as needed for general anxiety/panic attacks. ive been better since i stopped smoking weed. didnt really have a choice, it just became so unenjoyable. i still want to but i cant enjoy myself. i only need to take like .25mg xanax maybe once every couple of weeks. i'll usually take that or 5mg valium before a social setting that i know will trigger the anxiety in me. i wonder if all the years of cannabis abuse has lead my mind to this state. and if its possible to ever go back to how i was before.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2014)

WordzofWordzcraft and Sidewing, fucking great stories and cautionary tales. I had my first bout with edibles a few months ago. It was my first time making butter and I just wanted to feel the effects a bit before heading off to bed. I chose to dip French bread in the butter, and it tasted pretty good. I'd say I ate about a tablespoon full, and after about an hour of not feeling anything, I decided to eat some more. I waited about another 45 mins, then got bored and tired and headed off to bed. I sat straight up in bed about an hour later, so high that it woke me up with force. I started panicking a bit, and was walking around reminding myself that I was okay, and the worst that could happen was I'd pass out or something. It was not enjoyable at all. I finally decided to take a couple shots of vodka (I don't drink alone or often) and was able to slip into sleep, but kept waking up, sometimes higher than before. I found out that 6 oz of frosty trim may be a little excessive to add to a pound of butter, especially to a newb like me. I've been afraid to try edibles again, but I'm planning to get back on the horse and start experimenting VERY slowly. When it comes to edibles, too little is definitely preferable to too much...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 3, 2014)

I jumped in bed and hid under the blanket until I fell asleep...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2014)

The first time I made Canna cookies (Peanut butter) I tried one - tasted very nice so I ate two more.
After nothing much for an hour I ate two more.
Bad Mistake !

I was still stoned the next day - intense!
I never thought of a zannie to calm the nay-sayer in my brain, I shall have to remember that one.

But dogs can be a great comfort when you're in that place - if I've got a (puppy) cookie, I've got two best friends that loves me.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 3, 2014)

Browniez!


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice Job!


----------



## sidewing (Oct 4, 2014)

xanax will kill any fear from weed. itll turn a full blown panic attack high into a fun time. usually with the smoking triggered panic attack .25mg of xanax will kill it. i imagine with an edible it could take .5mg xanax. i use as prescribed though, im not a person that takes a whole bar with no tolerance. im sure if you wanted that would put you to sleep for like 18 hours combined with an edible.

or better yet if you have valium taking a small dose (5-10mg) at the same time as eating an edible would probably ensure a very calm very very relaxed sleepy time.


----------



## BCSmoker420 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bruh, sounds like you just got straight rippppeeeddd. I remember when I could that cheeched. Now I take 4 maybe 5 bong tokes in a row and I'm feeling buzzed. I never get real stoned off edibles I'd like to try whatever brownies you got man


----------



## sidewing (Oct 15, 2014)

id give you some brownies that would compete with a strong mushroom trip. in every way. except last time i did mushrooms i understood the true meaning of life and creation. and also understood that because of the higher plane of existance i was on at the time i wouldnt be able to comprehend when i came back down to reality. i remember thinking i should write this stuff down. but couldnt pull it together to do so.


----------



## BCSmoker420 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've only done shrooms once and it wasn't a very high dose but the trip was nice. I remember playing SR3 with my buddy, we flew a jet in spirals for half an hour straight tripping out on how fast everything was moving. Also smoked a fuckload of cigs and munched out hard on white cheddar popcorn.


----------

